# Atlanta, Georgia



## e.Blackstar (Feb 4, 2006)

So, does anyone here live in the immediate vicinity of Atlanta, Georgia, USA? Because...that's where I'm gonna be visiting in April.  For a week.

And...yeah.  More-ness to come.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 4, 2006)

I lived in Augusta, GA for about half a year. I hate that state, I hate everyone in it, and I wish that General Sherman had destroyed more of it when he had the chance.

That is all.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 4, 2006)

*laughs* I'll give my cousins your warmest regards.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 4, 2006)

Immediate vicinity? No. Dang. The north as well as western section of the sickening state of South Carolina is where I fester. April is a bit too early for me to be whining at my roommate people (who are the only ones with cars) to be driving me to Atlanta just for you and your crazy cousins.  oh well.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 4, 2006)

*smiles* Ah well, it was worth an ask I guess.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 4, 2006)

Seems like everyone here loves their homes 

If you go through Atlanta's airport, spit on something for me. None of the telephones work and I pulled one out of the wall out of sheer frustration when it ate my money. The food's expensive, it's cramped and ugly and they kept me waiting on the floor of a baking hot waiting room for about four hours. If you see a very kind Delta Airways employee who finally got me on the right flight, however, you may spare her. Other than that, Atlanta's airport at the least can be burned with brimstone any time.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll make sure to commit at least one mild act of mayhem/desecration just for you, dear Hammer.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 6, 2006)

Hammersmith said:


> Other than that, Atlanta's airport at the least can be burned with brimstone any time.


Careful old boy. That kind of talk can get you arrested these days...


----------

